# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Αυτη η φοβια με σκοτωνει,βοηθεια !

## Stavrosbmw

Καλησπερα σας.Ειμαι 19 χρονων.Εδω και πολλους μηνες φοβαμαι τις εμβοες.Δλδ αποφευγω να πηγαινω σε μερη με πολυ θορυβο οπως club,συναυλιες κτλ γτ φοβαμαι οτι θα χαλασω την ακοη μου και θα μου μεινουν εμβοες.Επισης χθες το βραδυ ξυπνησα στον υπνο μου και ακουγα μεσα στο αυτι μου εναν ηχο ακριβως σαν κουνουπι και τρομοκρατηθηκα,επαθα κριση πανικου.Μετα ο ηχος εφηγε,μετα ξαναηρθε και μετα ξαναεφηγε.Σημερα ολη μερα επικεντρωνω την προσοχη μου σε αυτο και φοβαμαι οτι θα ξαναρθει.Το ειχα παθει και πριν κατι μηνες να ξυπνησω στον υπνο μου και να ακουω στο αυτι μου τον ιδιο ηχο σαν κουνουπι αλλα την επομενη μερα το πρωι εφηγε.Παιδια δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ !

----------


## KaterinaP

> Καλησπερα σας.Ειμαι 19 χρονων.Εδω και πολλους μηνες φοβαμαι τις εμβοες.Δλδ αποφευγω να πηγαινω σε μερη με πολυ θορυβο οπως club,συναυλιες κτλ γτ φοβαμαι οτι θα χαλασω την ακοη μου και θα μου μεινουν εμβοες.Επισης χθες το βραδυ ξυπνησα στον υπνο μου και ακουγα μεσα στο αυτι μου εναν ηχο ακριβως σαν κουνουπι και τρομοκρατηθηκα,επαθα κριση πανικου.Μετα ο ηχος εφηγε,μετα ξαναηρθε και μετα ξαναεφηγε.Σημερα ολη μερα επικεντρωνω την προσοχη μου σε αυτο και φοβαμαι οτι θα ξαναρθει.Το ειχα παθει και πριν κατι μηνες να ξυπνησω στον υπνο μου και να ακουω στο αυτι μου τον ιδιο ηχο σαν κουνουπι αλλα την επομενη μερα το πρωι εφηγε.Παιδια δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ !


Γεια σου! Εφοσον σου εχει συμβει αυτο στην υπνο σου καλο ειναι να πας σε καποιο γιατρο να το κοιταξεις. Πρεπει πρωτα να αποκλειουμε τα παθολογικα αιτια οταν δεν αισθανομαστε καλα και αν ειναι ολα καλα εκει τοτε στρεφομαστε στο ψυχολογικο κομματι. Να χασεις την ακοη σου δυσκολο. Το ξερω πως δεν μπορω να σε πεισω γιατι εχει ριζωθει καλα μεσα σου. Μπορει να το καταλαβαινεις ''λογικα'' πως δεν προκειται να συμβει κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις ''συναισθηματικα''. Απο τη στιγμη που σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα παθολογικο το αποδεχεσαι και πας παρακατω. Αν ομως εξακολουθεις να φοβασαι πολυ μπορεις να επισκεφτεις καποιον ψυχολογο να το συζητησετε. Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ με τη φοβια σου και σιγουρα θα αισθανθεις καλυτερα.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Όταν λες το αποδέχομαι ? Να αποδεχτω κάτι που έχει συμβεί πριν μια μέρα για μια ζωή?

----------


## KaterinaP

> Όταν λες το αποδέχομαι ? Να αποδεχτω κάτι που έχει συμβεί πριν μια μέρα για μια ζωή?


Οχι οχι εννοω αποδεχεσαι οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα.

----------


## elis

Εγώ ρε μεγάλε όταν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου έφευγα από τα μπαρ το ξημέρωμα κι ακόμα έπαιζε μουσική στα αυτιά μου

----------


## jock77

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα..
Εδώ θα βρείς πολλούς ανθρώπους που ο κάθε ένας έχει τις φοβίες του.. άλλος με μούδιασμα στο ένα άκρο και φοβάται οτι θα παραλύσει, άλλος φοβία μην τυφλωθεί επειδή θολώνει συνέχεια, εσύ μην χάσεις την ακοή απο τις εμβοές, άλλος οτι χάνει τα λογικά του, άλλος οτι έχει καρδιά, και πάει λέγοντας .. τι έχουν όλοι κοινό? την φοβία.. γιατί τι είναι όλα αυτά? όπως και εσύ το είπες φοβία! κανείς απο όλους αυτούς δεν έχασε ουτε το ποδι του οττε την οραση του ουτε επαθε εμφραγμα ουτε τρελαθηκε κτλ κτλ.. 
Αυτό που σου είπε η Κατερίνα σε κάθε περίπτωση κάνεις τις ανάλογες εξετάσεις για να επιβεβαιωθείς οτι δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάτιπαθολογικό πρέπει να συνεισητοποιήσεις οτι όλο αυτό είναι μέσα στο μυαλό σου και να σταματήσεις να του δίνεις σημασία όσο ενοχλητικό και δύσκολο αν είναι. 
Οσο κολάμε και σκεφτόμαστε ένα πράγμα συνέχεια έτσι δημιουργείται και η μόνιμη βασανιστική φοβία. Πρέπει να βρεις τον τροπο που θα δουλέψει σε σένα που θα σε καθυσηχάσει και θα σου δείξει οτι άδικα ανυσηχείς και πως σιγά σιγα όσο λιγότερη σημασία του δίνεις θα σταματήσει να σε κυριεύει. Μπορει να υπάρχει μια ενόχληση αλλά δεν θα υπάρχει ο φόβος οτι μπορεί να κουφαθείς.
Πχ ίσως βοηθήσει να βάζεις ακουστικά και να ακούς μουσική γιόγκα, ή να πάρεις μάσκα και αναπνευστήρα και να χαζεύεις τον βυθό σε αυτή την απόλυτη ηρεμία, η να παίξεις ένα παιχνίδι στο κινητό ..υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί τρόποι πρέπει να βρεις καποιον που θα βοηθήσει εσένα όταν αρχίζει πχ αυτός ο ήχος με το κουνούπι.
Όσο επικεντρώνεσαι σε αυτό τόσο θα του δίνεις τροφή και θα σε οδηγεί σε κρίση πανικού.. Είσαι τόσο νέος για να αποκτας τέτοιες φοβίες.. είναι άδικο για τον εαυτό σου.. πήγενε σε ένα ιατρό να σε εξετάσει και εφόσον δεις οτι όλα είναι καλά μετά βρες οτι εγωισμό και πίσμα έχεις μέσα σου να μην το αφήνεις να ελέγχει την ψυχούλα σου..

----------


## jock77

> Εγώ ρε μεγάλε όταν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου έφευγα από τα μπαρ το ξημέρωμα κι ακόμα έπαιζε μουσική στα αυτιά μου


Θεός ο elis <3 <3 lol

----------


## elis

Καλά οι νέοι σήμερα ούτε διασκεδάζουν ούτε διαβάζουν ούτε δουλεύουν μισή ζωή ζούνε

----------


## giorgos35

> Καλά οι νέοι σήμερα ούτε διασκεδάζουν ούτε διαβάζουν ούτε δουλεύουν μισή ζωή ζούνε


Καλα νομιζεις.για το διαβασμα δεν ξερω αλλα ολα τα υπολοιπα τα κανουνε.και ζουνε τη ζωη τους πιο πολυ απο τι ειχαμε ζηση εμςις στην ηλικια τους και καλα κανουν.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Μιας και σε βρηκα επειδη το εχω απορρια, και οι φιλοι μου ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι πηγαινουν συνεχεια σε κλαμπ,καφετεριες,συναυλιες ,αλλες κοπελες δουλευουν μαλιστα σε καφετεριες-κλαμπ και κανεις μα κανεις δεν εχει αναφερει οτι βουιζουν τα αυτια του,εσυ ειχες ποτε τετοιο θεμα νεος μιας και λες οτι πηγαινες σε μπαρ ως το ξημερωμα?
Συγγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις, δεν φοβαμαι μην χασω την ακοη μου,φοβαμαι τις εμβοες απλα.Και για λεμε την αληθεια,ολη αυτη η φοβια ξεκινησε μια φορα πριν μηνες οταν διαβασα στο ιντερνετ τυχαια για τις εμβοες.Απο τοτε επικεντρωνω την προσωχη συνεχεια να δω αν εχω κατι.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Βασικα προτειμω να εχω οτιδηποτε αλλο παρα να εχω εμβοες,δεν ξερω σαν ιδεα και μονο τρεμω

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Δεν ξερω τι κανουν οι αλλοι νεοι,εγω παντος για να λεμε την αληθεια καθε καλοκαιρι τεμπελιαζω και δεν το λεω με καμαρι φυσικα.Αλλοι φιλοι μου πχ δουλευουν,αλλοι κανουν δημοσιες σχεσεις και μπαρ,κλαμπ,καφετεριες,αλλο  πανε ολοι μαζι διακοπες.Εγω μεχρι και διακοπες βαριεμαι να πηγαινω :P

----------


## elis

μπραβο τεκνο μου με τοσο που επινα τι περιμενεσ να γινει

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Παιδιά, θυμάστε που σας έλεγα ότι ακούω έναν ήχο σαν κουνούπι ? Πήγα σήμερα σε ωρλ και, εξέτασε τα αυτιά και την μύτη και μου είπε ότι έχω πρόβλημα με ένα σωληνάκι που συνδέει την μύτη με τα αυτιά και μου εδωσε ένα σπρέι για μια βδομάδα, το έχει πάθει ποτέ κανείς σας αυτό ?

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> Παιδιά, θυμάστε που σας έλεγα ότι ακούω έναν ήχο σαν κουνούπι ? Πήγα σήμερα σε ωρλ και, εξέτασε τα αυτιά και την μύτη και μου είπε ότι έχω πρόβλημα με ένα σωληνάκι που συνδέει την μύτη με τα αυτιά και μου εδωσε ένα σπρέι για μια βδομάδα, το έχει πάθει ποτέ κανείς σας αυτό ?


Παιδιά αν μπορείτε απαντήστε γτ έχω αγχωθει

----------


## λουλούδι

> μπραβο τεκνο μου με τοσο που επινα τι περιμενεσ να γινει


Ααααχαχαχαχα



> Παιδιά, θυμάστε που σας έλεγα ότι ακούω έναν ήχο σαν κουνούπι ? Πήγα σήμερα σε ωρλ και, εξέτασε τα αυτιά και την μύτη και μου είπε ότι έχω πρόβλημα με ένα σωληνάκι που συνδέει την μύτη με τα αυτιά και μου εδωσε ένα σπρέι για μια βδομάδα, το έχει πάθει ποτέ κανείς σας αυτό ?


Δεν ειναι τιποτα αν σου ειπε για μια βδομαδα!! Θα περασει!!

----------


## Teo.-

Να πάω σε γιατρο για το βουητό, όχι, λίγες φορές απ' τα 15 πες ως τα 22-23 το άκουσα κι εγώ αυτό μάλλον και μετά έφευγε μοναχό του, τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν έχω τίποτα :-) και άφου πήγες και Ωρλ τώρα, ένα παραπάνω, ξέρει.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Το εύχομαι γτ αν και πήγα σε γιατρό στο ίντερνετ που διάβαζα έλεγε διάφορα και οσο σκέφτομαι ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου μείνει το βουητο μόνιμο με πιάνει κρίση πανικού

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Εσένα όταν σου τυχαινε και παλιά πως ακριβώς ακουγόταν και πόσες μέρες κρατούσε ?

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Παιδια δεν ξερω,εχω ενα πολυ κακο προαισθημα οτι θα μου μεινουν για παντα και με σκωτωνει η ιδεα,απο χθες οτι ηχο και να ακουσω απο το περιβαλλον μου νομιζω οτι πηγαζει απο τα αυτια μου,πραγματικα ποτε δεν εχω φοβηθει ετσι στη ζωη μου :/

----------


## λουλούδι

> Παιδια δεν ξερω,εχω ενα πολυ κακο προαισθημα οτι θα μου μεινουν για παντα και με σκωτωνει η ιδεα,απο χθες οτι ηχο και να ακουσω απο το περιβαλλον μου νομιζω οτι πηγαζει απο τα αυτια μου,πραγματικα ποτε δεν εχω φοβηθει ετσι στη ζωη μου :/


Να πας σε ψυχολογο εμεις οτι και να σου πουμε δεν μπορουμε να σε πεισουμε.

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Να φανταστείς οι γονείς,η αδερφή προσπαθούν να με καθησυχασουν ότι θα περάσει, μάλιστα προσπαθώ να ψαρεύω και φίλους μου να δω αν έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο και κου λένε αρκετοί πως ναι και πέρασε μόνο του, μακάρι να μην είχα διαβάσει ποτέ στο ίντερνετ για τις εμβοές.

----------


## Teo.-

στα 7-8 χρόνια ζήτημα να το 'χα πάθει 10 φορές, από 1' - 1,5' τη φορά.
εύχομαι να 'ναι και για σένα κάτι παροδικό
καλή δύναμη

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου,κι εγώ το εύχομαι αν και έχω κακό προαισθημα και όταν εγώ έχω κακό προαισθημα πάντα πέφτω μέσα.

----------

